# Suggestions for first revolver?



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

I have a S&W M&P 40 and a Ruger Mark 3 22/45. I am looking to add a revolver to my newly started collection. I wont be using it for home defense it will be just for fun at the range. I am looking for something fun to shoot, Maybe 38/357? Any advice and recommendations are welcome. Ruger, S&W? I dont really want to break the bank. Thanks.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Check out used ruger revolvers. The "six" series (security six, speed six, service six) are all fine guns. I'm kind of drooling over a 6 inch security six in a shop here. The trigger is crisp and light and I bet it shoots great. The one here is $350 and is a little overpriced compared to some on gunbroker.


----------



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

PanaDP said:


> Check out used ruger revolvers. The "six" series (security six, speed six, service six) are all fine guns. I'm kind of drooling over a 6 inch security six in a shop here. The trigger is crisp and light and I bet it shoots great. The one here is $350 and is a little overpriced compared to some on gunbroker.


I just looked at some on gunbroker those are nice. Thanks for the suggestion:smt023


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

No problem. If you happen to be in the Los Angeles area, I can tell you where the shop was where I saw that one I was talking about.


----------



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

PanaDP said:


> No problem. If you happen to be in the Los Angeles area, I can tell you where the shop was where I saw that one I was talking about.


No , I'm just south of Chicago, but thank you.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*fun shooters*

tschmittel: Fun shooters:smt023 a by product of learning how to enjoy shooting well.:smt033
Ruger 
Single Six .22 comes in multiply lengths. Cowboy type
Single Six .38 revolver single or double action. doesn't look cowboy
SP 101 .38 revolver single or double action 
GP100 .357 can shoot .38's 
Ruger also has other models that are the same design with different calibers
and lengths 
Best? Funnest? Learningest? units will allow you to bang away with minimal cost. Nothing beats a .22 caliber


----------



## Nightshifter (May 30, 2007)

There is nothing more fun to shoot than a good .22LR wheelgun. Ammo is cheap, recoil is negligible, and they last forever if you take care of 'em. 

I can't count the rounds I've put through my S&W K-22, and it's still running strong.


----------



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

The single six does look kind of interesting. I didn't even consider a single action. I also agree shooting 22's are fun


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Get yourself a good 3" to 5" barreled revolver in any caliber you choose and injoy it. Their all fun to shoot. Good luck.


----------



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks Mr. Baldy I'm leaning toward a GP100


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good deal Mr Tschmittel. Your grandkids will thank you one day for getting such a fine revolver. The 4" model is just a well balanced all around gun for everything most people do. Shoots both .38s/.357s. Every man should have one in his collection. Don't ever sell it because you will regret it. Good lcuk.


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

*Ruger GP100*

Sweet, accurate, well built, can shoot a huge variety of loads. I had a 6in. Security Six but bought 3 GP100's when they came out. One for me and one for each of my 2 sons for when they turned 21. The 4in. is very well balanced. The 6in. is deluxe looking. The stock grips on the GP100 not only look very nice but perform very well. 110 to 125 grain ammo is really nice to shoot too.


----------



## .41 Magnum (Aug 31, 2007)

*How about a pre-lock S&W 617 / 10 shot .22 L.R. I have one with a "very" low serial #, & it is a fantastic shooter, & just a lot of fun. Any time I walk in the woods, it is the one that most often goes along for the walk. Just a nice fun to shoot revolver, & cheap to shoot.*


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I'd go with a good .357 on a medium or medium-large frame, preferably a Smith & Wesson. I find the trigger action on the Smiths generally smoother than the equivalent Rugers. 4" if you plan to carry it or use it for defense, 6" if it's for range shooting and/or hunting.

I have a horrible weakness for 6" K-frames with target sights. I have resisted for many years, but they are the only revolvers that ever really tempt me. Well, that and the old S&W 1955 Target.


----------

